# i7-860 prime 95 temp.



## Altair7 (10. August 2010)

hi @ all,

da ich mal wissen wollte, wie viel °C meine cpu unter Last fabriziert, habe ich sie mit prime 95 mal voll ausgelastet. (ide  ~30°C)

die Temperaturern scheinen mir bei standardtakt (turbo on) und nem muggen 2 rev. recht hoch. Gehäuse is auch gut durchlüftet.

poste hir mal nen screen.

wäre super, wenn mir jemand mit gleichem System Vergleichswerte bieten könnte 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Cey (10. August 2010)

da auf dienem screen nicht die spannung unter last steht, kann man da wenig sagen.

was du für ne graka mit welcher kühlung hast (ausblasend oder ins gehäuse blasend) wäre auch wichtig


----------



## Altair7 (10. August 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48102-altair7.html?simple=1#aboutme
sollte weiterhelfen

vcore ist unterschiedlich. Mal 1,064 und dann mal wieder 1,048. Kein bleibender Wert also. Sind aber alle in diesem Bereich.

Der Bus speed wird auch verändert (131 -138) hatte teilweise einen muliplikator von 26. (manchmal über 3,4 ghz)

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2010)

Hier ist mal ne Stunde Prime95 bei 2948MHz, damals noch mit Luftkühlung (EKL Brocken + 2*120mm Noiseblocker) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altair7 (10. August 2010)

ich liege nahezu 20 °C über deinen Werten 

schwankt bei dir die CPU-Spannung auch so ?

habe beim Test den selben Takt wie du gehabt.

thx für die Bilder


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. August 2010)

1.064 u. 1.048V sind ja keine wirkliche Schwankung, die Spannung pendelt sich meist nach längeren laufen von Prime ein und nur beim Wechsel der Tests tauchen ab und zu noch welche auf (kleiner Lastabfall).
Sowas würde ich als Messtoleranz vom Board bzw. Tool(CPU-Z) eingrenzen <- das ist halt kein Multimeter an den entsprechenden Messpunkten 
Nichteinmal 0.02V treiben auch keine Temps in die Höhe 
Meine Messungen wurden auch nicht im Sommer sondern im Frühjahr d. Jahres dürchgeführt (mit wahrscheinlich ganz anderen Raumtemps und auserdem einem sehr durchdachten Belüftungskonzept im Gehäuse).
Und ja, ganz leichte Abweichungen gab es auch bei mir  (ca. 0.01V) Allerdings wurde die Vcore per Hand eingestellt (und das noch weitere Absinken der Vcore[Gigabyte sei Dank] funktioniert trotzdem weiterhin).


----------



## Altair7 (11. August 2010)

Durchdachtes Lüfterkonzept habe ich auch....

nochmal prime (17min)
Raumtemperatur 22,5°C

scheint mir trotzdem noch viel zu hoch zu sein.


----------



## Altair7 (12. August 2010)

Kann mir keiner sagen, ob meine Werte normal sind ?

sollte doch mehrere geben, die meine Komponenten haben...


----------



## Chimera (12. August 2010)

Ist doch nicht hoch, wenn er nur knapp über 60 Grad ist. Selbst mein i5-750 wird unter Prime95 um die 60 Grad warm, ergo hast du sogar noch recht gute Tempis. Würd sie aber mal mit Core Temp oder Real Temp auslesen (bei mir zeigte Speedfan ganz komische Werte an). Real Temp hat sogar ne Funktion die Sensor Test heisst, welcher mit Prime95 nen maximalen Heiztest macht und dir dann anzeigt, wie weit du noch von der TJMax entfernt bist: Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring. Solltest du auch da nur um die 60 Grad erreichen, dann ist alles i.o.


----------



## Altair7 (12. August 2010)

Das die Temps nicht CPU schädlich sind, ist mir klar.

möchte nur wissen, ob es mit meiner CPU und meinem CPU-Kühler anständige Werte sind.

für nen Boxed-Kühler wären das ja Traumwerte


----------



## Chimera (12. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, für Prime sind es selbst für nen alternativen Kühler normale Tempis (natürlich auch immer abhängig von restlichem Airflow bzw. Kühlung allgemein). Weiss ja nicht was du für Tempis erwartest, aber solange du nicht mit Stickstoff oder Trockeneis am kühlen bist, sind dies nun mal normale Temps. Musst halt auch immer die Raumtemperatur miteinbeziehen.  Wenn du also 30 Grad im Raum hast, wären die 60 Grad CPU sogar recht kühl, wenn du aber -5 Grad im Zimmer hast, wäre es wohl etwas zu heiss 
  Ich z.B. orientiere mich nie an den vielen Angaben von XYZ Benches, da man solche selten 1:1 auf sich übernehmen kann. Am besten macht man selber Tests in den Bereichen, welche  man am häufigsten nutzt. Fazit: keine Sorgen machen und geniessen. Zumal du in normalen Anwendungen eh selten ne Auslastung wie mit Prime hast, welches ja in etwa so realitätsnah ist wie Furmark -> so gut wie kaum. Am besten misst du mal mit nem Game oder nem Film, dann weisst du effektiv, was deine CPU für reele Werte im Normalbetrieb hat.


----------



## Altair7 (12. August 2010)

nun ja, wenn mir die Temps sch.....schnuppe wären, würde ich mir keinen muggen 2 kaufen. 
Frage deshalb, weil ich mein gehäuse sleeven und innen lackieren möchte. Muss also eh die ganze hardware raus tun.
Wenn ihr mir nun sagt, dass ihr bei etwa gleicher Raumtemp Werte von 55 °C erreicht (im Max.), dann muss sich irgendwas verschoben haben bzw. iwa mit der WLP nich stimmen.

Zudem wollte ich demnächst mal ans übertackten denken 

ich habe prime genommen, da sich das jeder runterladen kann und somit als Vergleich dienen kann.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Chimera (12. August 2010)

Naja, man hat eben darum keinen echten Vergleich, weil man dazu exakt die gleichen Voraussetzungen bräucht. Ergo gleiches Case, gleiche Belüftung, WLP, etc., etc. Dann spielt ja auch ne Rolle, wie du den Lüfter betreibst. Zudem nicht vergessen, dass WLP ne gewisse Zeit braucht, bevor sie die volle Wirkung erzielt.
Verwende selber die Arctic Silver 5 und da wird vom Hersteller gesagt, dass sie 200h Betrieb braucht, bevor sie richtig funzt. Hatte anfangs im Prime so um die 64-65 Grad, nach ner Woche sank es schon mal auf 60-61 Grad und derzeit lieg ich bei 59-61 Grad (stock Takt). Aber a) ist mein Kühler einiges kleiner als ein Mugen und b) dreht man Lüfter max. 2900 U/min, also ein Turbo 
Was du mal machen kannst, wären Tests mit div. Lüftern und/oder WLP. So kannst du dann schauen, welche Combo die beste Leistung bringt. Und sonst eben mal nen realen Test mit nem Game oder ner Anwendung machen, dann hast du echte Werte.  PS: Kannst dir auch Hot CPU Tester Pro runterladen, da wird deine CPU auch ca. 30min belastet. Verwende ich jedoch nur zum einbrennen bei wechseln der Paste, sonst nie.  PS: Wenn du dich unbedingt nach Resultaten von anderen richten willst, dann guck dir doch mal die vielen Testberichte an. Ob es dir aber effektiv was über DEINE Combo aussagt oder nur für mehr Verwirrung sorgt, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen.  PS: Mit Turbo an kann es natürlich schon sein, dass die Tempis etwas höher sind. Schalt den mal ab und guck dann nochmals. Wobei der Turbo bei Prime ja eh nichts nützt, da es ja alle Kerne auslastet.


----------



## Altair7 (15. September 2010)

hi, schreib noch mal, da ich im neuen pcgh Sonderheft gelesen habe, dass der i7-870 (1,2 V ; Hyper-Threading an; Turbo-Modus deaktiviert; Lufttemperatur 20°C) bei Prime 95 mit dem muggen 2 auf 100% Lüfterleistung (wie ich damals auch) max. 51,8 ° C erreicht hatt.

bei mir war das doch deutlich wärmer.
Warum ?       

mfg

Altari7


----------



## zøtac (15. September 2010)

Kleine Abweichungen je  nach Prozessor, schlechtere Gehäusebelüftung, andere Umgebungstemperatur, Messungenauigkeit des Temp Sensors etc. etc. ....


----------



## Altair7 (15. September 2010)

15 °C  Unterschied ?


----------



## esszett (16. September 2010)

ich habe heute einen i7 860 in einem htpc-gehaeuse (asus p7p55d-e lx, 4gb kingston ddr3-1333, gtx285) verbaut und (selbstverstaendlich *g*) ordentlich gestresst... der boxed-kuehler wurde durch einen scythe big shuriken ersetzt, dessen luefter wiederum gegen einen akasa apache (120mm, 1300rpm) ausgetauscht wurde...
das gehaeuse ist kleiner und sicherlich deutlich schlechter belueftet als deins... der mugen ist zudem merklich potenter als der big shuriken... ich kam auf folgende temperaturen unter prime-last (8 threads, turbo on): 68-70°c (raumtemperatur: 22°c)...

daher wuerde ich davon ausgehen, dass da bei dir etwas nicht ganz stimmt... darf man davon ausgehen, dass du bei der montage alles richtig gemacht hast? sitzt der kuehler fest? ist ausreichend, aber nicht zu viel waermeleitpaste zw. cpu und kuehler?

gruSZ


----------



## schlappe89 (16. September 2010)

Nimm mal ein anderes Programm zum Temp auslesen, ich hab da mit Speedfan schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn es dann noch nicht passt bau den Kühler noch mal neu ein und achte darauf die WLP gut zu verstreichen (welche WLP nimmst du?).
Ich hab letztens einfach mal meinen Finger dafür genommen  und besser hab ich die Wärmeleitpaste noch nie aufgetragen


----------



## Altair7 (16. September 2010)

habs mit mehreren Programmen getestet. (sieht man im 2. Screen von mir )

mit CPU-Tweaker habe ich 58 bis 60°C.

andere Lüfterpositionen kann ich zurzeit leider nicht nicht testen, da ich gerade meine NT sleeve. Bläst aber von unten nach oben.
Von der Graka bis zum Lüfter sind es aber noch ca. 2-3 cm. Auserdem bläst ein Gehäuselüfter genau in den Spalt dazwischen.

kann das trotzdem 10°C ausmachen ?

WLP habe ich ganz wenig mit nem Gummihandschuh...mit Hand natürlich.....aufgetragen.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Rollora (12. Oktober 2011)

spät aber doch komme ich auf diesen Thread.
Falls die Antwort noch interessant ist: Der Mugen 2 und 3 haben nicht ausschließlich gute (kühle) Kühleigenschaften, sie sind primär so eingestellt, dass sie LEISE kühlen: heißt: bei CPU ungefährlichen Temperarutren (den ca 60 Grad), läuft der Mugen noch lange nicht auf volldampf, weshalb die 60 Grad eben auch nicht bei maximaler Kühlleistung gemessen sind. Wenn du den Mugen auf 100% bei der Lüftung einstellst, hast du auch ein gutes Ergebnis was die Temperatur angeht 

Ich habe nämlich auch lange den i7 860 mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B, PCGH Edition betrieben.
Mich hats gewundert, warum die CPU so "heiß" wird, bis ich merkte, dass die CPU Kühlung bei mir erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur anfängt eine höhere Drehzahl zu haben


----------

